# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Animal Power

## StayJuicen34

Sorry I'm not a source

----------


## StayJuicen34

here are more pics

----------


## Seajackal

Have you tried them? If so how do you feel about their products?
Hey, bro do you have a pic of AP's anavar ? As William Llewellyn
says in his book AP really attents to make a good line of their products
with features that make a anti-fake product I'm really interested
in this lab.

----------


## jvbocina

supposed to be agood product. anabolic review 2005 gave thumbs up

----------


## LatinoPR

My contact in Mexico told me that Animal Power and Quality Vet is owned by the same person. hmmmm...WTF? and i all ready did my nex order with AP.

----------


## trisdog

Hey does anyone have pictures from these guys? are they legit? is it faked a lot? any info would be great thanks!!

----------


## trisdog

bump.. any more info on animal power? anyone has experience with them? pls tell all thanks a lot.

----------


## jvbocina

I'ved used a wide variety of AP loved all of it great results.Acording to anabolic review it states the co. prime idea was security so fakes are not made. Rated excellant product.As was syd group qv.

----------


## LatinoPR

I used Tren 75 AP,im very happy...!

----------


## juicy_brucy

Best mex product imaginable... nothing compares. 
So close to human grade, I'd say it's the next best thing...

----------


## Monsteronjuice

animal power is good, had good results with the deca

----------


## BioVet

anyone know the status of Animal Power after Cohen's arrest?

----------


## BigTex06

good product, very impressed with deca 300 results

----------

